# Eure Celebs in verschiedenen Kategorien ...



## denito (18 Apr. 2009)

Inspiriert von Walts "Das CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING!!!" habe ich eine Idee gehabt. Jeder könnte doch in verschiedenen Kategorien, die für ihn jeweils schönsten Celeb posten. Am Ende ist natürlich die am häufigsten genannte die "Gewinnerin". Ich könnte mir die Kategorien z. B. so vorstellen:

Schönstes Gesicht
Schönste Haut
Schönste Oberweite
Schönster Bauch
Schönste Figur
Schönster Arsch
Schönste Beine

und/oder

Schönste Kategorie Film 
Schönste Kategorie Serie/Soap
Schönste Kategorie Sport
Schönste Kategorie Musik
Schönste Kategorie Model
Schönste Kategorie Moderatorin

Man könnte jetzt noch aufteilen in national/international.

Was haltet ihr von der Idee, habt ihr Vorschläge für weitere Kategorien?


----------



## haller (4 Aug. 2022)

alles Andrea Ballschuh


----------

